# What are you naming your LO



## leoniebabey

Ok so another thread gave me an idea :D

Instead of our names, what are you planning to call your LO's ?
Or what list of names do you like :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

I'm like almost 99% sure that his name will be Kenneth Alexander 

Love this thread! Can't wait to see everyone elses names for their LO. :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im not even pregnant yet lol but i have a massive list of names :haha:

If i have a boy he wil be: Leo Matthew (After his daddy) Simon (After my cousin who died 30/12/09) Redgate :)

I have alot of names for girls its sooo long but i will share just because lol

Isabella
Beau
Willow
Addison
Phoebe
Alea
Arura
Rosalie
Scarlett
Anna
Summer
Piper / Pyper
Harriet
Sophie
Adalaide
April
Avery
Lily
Alba
Freya
Erin
Lacey
Lexie
Daisy
Charlie-Anna
Robyn
Violet
Elliot
Alice
Matilda
Eden
Esmé
Ava
River
Veronica

I feel slightly silly because im no longer pregnant but o well lol xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

That's a lovely name :flower: 
& i know me too, im rather nosy :winkwink:


----------



## leoniebabey

wow! you have such a long list!
& dont feel silly, it's a great list and soo much better to have a name planned unlike me who still can't decide :dohh:

Ohh & i Love the name leo :winkwink: , i would have had it on my list but it's too similar to my name, Funnily enough i'm a leo aswell


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Kailynn Michelle 
Michelle is after my mom


----------



## rainbows_x

I have a name but we are keeping it a secret until she is here.
I'm worried if I say someone might like it and take it hehe.


----------



## Sarah10

My little boy is going to be called Jayden Leo, the reason i'm using Leo is because his dad's starsign is Leo, lol!

For girls names i really like Amelia, Grace and Ebony.


----------



## aob1013

Our son's full name is: Leni Jude O'brien :blue:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It is very simular :haha: could be kinda cute tho lol


----------



## stephx

Mine are...

Max Tyler Wilks

or 

Ava May Wilks

:flower:

xx


----------



## Charlii Lou

Meisha Elise Athena Leslie
Harley Joe Zachary Leslie 

:flower:


----------



## haley09

Sariah Julianne Hamilton


----------



## sophie0909uk

The names for my baby are gunna be
Archie James Jonathon 
&
Phoebe Elizabeth 
I cant wait, i want a little Archie, and think that is what baby is :D 
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

Kai Andrew
or 
Frank Andrew ....i'm not a fan of the name frank, but there is a long story behind it lol!!


----------



## KiansMummy

Im stuck between 2 names for my LO,, need help deciding

*Kian Archie James Hall*
or
*Kane Lucas James Hall*

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

jessmum2be said:


> Im stuck between 2 names for my LO,, need help deciding
> 
> *Kian Archie James Hall*
> or
> *Kane Lucas James Hall*
> 
> xx

I think Kane Lucas :thumbup:
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> Im stuck between 2 names for my LO,, need help deciding
> 
> *Kian Archie James Hall*
> or
> *Kane Lucas James Hall*
> 
> xx
> 
> I think Kane Lucas :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...

I like that one as well.. Have you decided yet Leonie? xx:flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

jessmum2be said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> Im stuck between 2 names for my LO,, need help deciding
> 
> *Kian Archie James Hall*
> or
> *Kane Lucas James Hall*
> 
> xx
> 
> I think Kane Lucas :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I like that one as well.. Have you decided yet Leonie? xx:flower:Click to expand...

Nope still undecided :nope:
I Like all 3 names i have picked :wacko:
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> Im stuck between 2 names for my LO,, need help deciding
> 
> *Kian Archie James Hall*
> or
> *Kane Lucas James Hall*
> 
> xx
> 
> I think Kane Lucas :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I like that one as well.. Have you decided yet Leonie? xx:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope still undecided :nope:
> I Like all 3 names i have picked :wacko:
> xxClick to expand...

Wat are they lol... sorry im nosey :blush: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

jessmum2be said:


> Im stuck between 2 names for my LO,, need help deciding
> 
> *Kian Archie James Hall*
> or
> *Kane Lucas James Hall*
> 
> xx

I like both your names, i like Kane Archie best :haha: xxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

jessmum2be said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> Im stuck between 2 names for my LO,, need help deciding
> 
> *Kian Archie James Hall*
> or
> *Kane Lucas James Hall*
> 
> xx
> 
> I think Kane Lucas :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I like that one as well.. Have you decided yet Leonie? xx:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope still undecided :nope:
> I Like all 3 names i have picked :wacko:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wat are they lol... sorry im nosey :blush: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: That's okay 

Spencer Peter
Morgan Peter
Mckenzie Peter

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

ive picked Ella Bethany. if she turns out to be a boy then i havent got a clue lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

^ :haha:, im sure she'll be a girly hun x


----------



## KiansMummy

Ahhhh i really like Mckenzie, the spencer and then morgan xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooh i like all 3, i guess im gunna have to wait & see which one suits him best :haha:
xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

I'm thinking Julien Elijah for a boy, but i'm not certain. Juju would be such a cute nickname for when he was little =] 
and
Asyria Elaine for a girl. I'm pretty sure on that one.

Edit:The fun part is i have NO idea what to do for a last name cause i wont use FOB's, dont care for mine...idk


----------



## cabaretmum2b

My little ladybird's going to be Scarlett Rose Saul :D She's got her daddy's surname, but I had a fair amount of input over her first and middle names :)


----------



## danni94

love this!

my name for a girl is Gracie-May Sarah-Saraya
and for a boy is Ben-Harley Gerry 
:) thats including middle names lol

xx


----------



## scaredmum2be

out lil man he will be called Tristan Owen :D x
oh an if we had a girl she would of been named Eloise Trinity x


----------



## Zebra Stars

other half wants connor

i want harley!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Zebra Stars said:


> other half wants connor
> 
> i want harley!!

i really like both but you should definitely push for your name. its so much more unique.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

my little girl is gunna be a maddie louise! :) x


----------



## leoniebabey

Kirsty90 said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> other half wants connor
> 
> i want harley!!
> 
> i really like both but you should definitely push for your name. its so much more unique.Click to expand...

I agree :D I love harley


----------



## Zebra Stars

Kirsty90 said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> other half wants connor
> 
> i want harley!!
> 
> i really like both but you should definitely push for your name. its so much more unique.Click to expand...

thanks,

OH said we could have the name harley but he wants him to be called harley davidson powell:dohh:

but i know ill get my way in the end lol


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Just say that you'll choose the boy's name, and OH can choose the girl's name.

"Just in case"


----------



## xprincessx

Callum Joshua David

Evie-May Rose


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Everyone has such pretty names! :) x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

If my little one is a girl her name will be 
Lyrik Marie Weatherford

And if its a boy
Seifer Zell Weatherford

(pronounced s-I-fer)


----------



## mum#1

Callie-xoxox said:


> If my little one is a girl her name will be
> Lyrik Marie Weatherford
> 
> And if its a boy
> Seifer Zell Weatherford
> 
> (pronounced s-I-fer)

There beautiful names!

Our little boy is named Samuel Dean Calleia, Samuel is after Oh's grandfather who he never met, Dean is my mother's maiden name and Calleia is Oh's surname :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

mum#1 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> If my little one is a girl her name will be
> Lyrik Marie Weatherford
> 
> And if its a boy
> Seifer Zell Weatherford
> 
> (pronounced s-I-fer)
> 
> There beautiful names!
> 
> Our little boy is named Samuel Dean Calleia, Samuel is after Oh's grandfather who he never met, Dean is my mother's maiden name and Calleia is Oh's surname :)Click to expand...


Thanks it was hard to find names that me and fob liked and the boys name is from the video game final fantasy but what little boy would not like that.

And I love the name Samuel I wanted to use it but then found out If i was a boy my mom was going to name me that so I decided to look for a different name, But I love it!


----------



## mum#1

Callie-xoxox said:


> mum#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> If my little one is a girl her name will be
> Lyrik Marie Weatherford
> 
> And if its a boy
> Seifer Zell Weatherford
> 
> (pronounced s-I-fer)
> 
> There beautiful names!
> 
> Our little boy is named Samuel Dean Calleia, Samuel is after Oh's grandfather who he never met, Dean is my mother's maiden name and Calleia is Oh's surname :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks it was hard to find names that me and fob liked and the boys name is from the video game final fantasy but what little boy would not like that.
> 
> And I love the name Samuel I wanted to use it but then found out If i was a boy my mom was going to name me that so I decided to look for a different name, But I love it!Click to expand...

Exactly, what boy wouldn't love that! lol 
I was trying to think of something a little different or unique, but I think you've got them both perfect :thumbup: Are you secretly hoping for a certain sex cause you prefer that name?

I love Samuel too, but everyones already calling him things like 'Sammie' 'Sam' and Sam is quite common esp here is Aus. But oh well.


----------



## AriannasMama

If LO is a girl she will be Arianna Isabelle Stokes
if LO is a boy he will be Isaiah Ari Stokes.

:) taking daddy's last name.


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Im gonna name my lil princess

Maddisyn-Rae Nicole


----------



## vinteenage

I don't know the sex yet.

If I'm having a girl she will be Sylvia Persephone, with the nickname of Sylvie.

If I'm having a boy he'll either be Phineas Matthew, going by Finn, or Alasdair Matthew, going by Dair.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

mum#1 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> If my little one is a girl her name will be
> Lyrik Marie Weatherford
> 
> And if its a boy
> Seifer Zell Weatherford
> 
> (pronounced s-I-fer)
> 
> There beautiful names!
> 
> Our little boy is named Samuel Dean Calleia, Samuel is after Oh's grandfather who he never met, Dean is my mother's maiden name and Calleia is Oh's surname :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks it was hard to find names that me and fob liked and the boys name is from the video game final fantasy but what little boy would not like that.
> 
> And I love the name Samuel I wanted to use it but then found out If i was a boy my mom was going to name me that so I decided to look for a different name, But I love it!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, what boy wouldn't love that! lol
> I was trying to think of something a little different or unique, but I think you've got them both perfect :thumbup: Are you secretly hoping for a certain sex cause you prefer that name?
> 
> I love Samuel too, but everyones already calling him things like 'Sammie' 'Sam' and Sam is quite common esp here is Aus. But oh well.Click to expand...

names are so hard to pick since they have to deal with it there whole lives.
I am kinda hoping for a girl since I am not sure if fob will stay and I think being a single mom and having a girl would be better then being a single mom and having a boy but I like my girl name better!


----------



## AngelzTears

I'm naming my baby girl Harmony Rose =]


----------



## Eskimobabys

Samuel III (is this babys name)
Micah Jaiden (our next future son)
but i also like "Emery" for a boy but DH said no :(
For Girls:
Nevaeh Peyton/ or Liliana
Emmalynn
Emmalina
Emma Peyton 
Haven't put much thought into girls names bc i get overwhelm :wacko: too many cute choices and bc im pretty sure this is a Boy!


----------



## abarker6

Not pregnant but when I am these are the names that me and OH have picked out.
Lyla Michelle Cerecedes
Bently Thomas Cerecedes
Middle name for girl is OH's moms name and Middle name for boy is OH's name and then Oh's last name and soon to be mine.


----------



## Green373

My little girl will be
Kevan Marie Smith :)


----------



## lovetaralyn

Our little girl will be Madilyn Anne :)
Madi for short .


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Olivia Marie Rowe, Livi for short (It was Olivia Marie Beresford Rowe, but since FOB most likely won't even be on the BC, I see no need for her to have his name)

I keep having dreams that I'll give birth to her and she won't look like an Olivia, so because of this I've secretly decided on the name Lilianna Marie Rowe (Lily for short) if she isn't an Olivia.


----------



## lovetaralyn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Olivia Marie Rowe, Livi for short (It was Olivia Marie Beresford Rowe, but since FOB most likely won't even be on the BC, I see no need for her to have his name)
> 
> I keep having dreams that I'll give birth to her and she won't look like an Olivia, so because of this I've secretly decided on the name Lilianna Marie Rowe (Lily for short) if she isn't an Olivia.

I love Lily! And this is completely off topic when I was little I was obsessed with the movie Grease and thought Olivia Newton John had the most beutiful name ever, so I would tell my mom my new name was Olivia. She always made sure to correct me though :p

And not sure if I told you this or not but my little girl's last name will be Rowe as well :p


----------



## Adrienne

Molly Ross

Took us a long time to come up with it, but we finally found a name we love!


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I've decided firmly on:
Nymphadora-Destiny Annabelle Cassandra Stapleton
or:
Lucius-Tristan Ianto Christian Stapleton

I would have the FOB last name but he doesn't want anything to do with the baby.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

lovetaralyn said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Olivia Marie Rowe, Livi for short (It was Olivia Marie Beresford Rowe, but since FOB most likely won't even be on the BC, I see no need for her to have his name)
> 
> I keep having dreams that I'll give birth to her and she won't look like an Olivia, so because of this I've secretly decided on the name Lilianna Marie Rowe (Lily for short) if she isn't an Olivia.
> 
> I love Lily! And this is completely off topic when I was little I was obsessed with the movie Grease and thought Olivia Newton John had the most beutiful name ever, so I would tell my mom my new name was Olivia. She always made sure to correct me though :p
> 
> And not sure if I told you this or not but my little girl's last name will be Rowe as well :pClick to expand...

haha aw! That's so cute! I changed my name to Sparkles Ariel when I was like 3 and kept it that way for about a year. My mom has cards and pictures I made when I was little signed "Sparkles Ariel" :dohh:

And that's pretty funny about our girls having the same last name! Is that FOB's name?


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Haha, my 5 year old brother went through a James Bond phase recently, and I've got a birthday card signed from all of my brothers and "007" :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Our little girl is being called Summer Natasha. Summer was the name we both loved and originally my OH begged for her to have my name as a first name so I begrudgingly settled on it as a middle name :) xx


----------



## Embo

Morgan Martin Costello if baba turns out to be a boy, 
or
Imogen Sally Costello if baba turns out to be a girl...


----------



## stefni_x

_Our Little Girl Will Be Called Abbie Mccurry _



x


----------



## bbyno1

Jayden :)
really not sure for a 2nd name thoo:(x


----------



## vpeterman720

Patrick Thomas if its a boy 
Ellie-Mae Cylin if its a girl
=))


----------



## hilafu

Boys name: X-Avier Dean Martin!
Girls Name: Piper Britny Lynn Martin! 
:kiss::cloud9:


----------



## Jadelm

Evelyn Lorraine Porter.. or Evie for short :) x


----------



## lovetaralyn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> lovetaralyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Olivia Marie Rowe, Livi for short (It was Olivia Marie Beresford Rowe, but since FOB most likely won't even be on the BC, I see no need for her to have his name)
> 
> I keep having dreams that I'll give birth to her and she won't look like an Olivia, so because of this I've secretly decided on the name Lilianna Marie Rowe (Lily for short) if she isn't an Olivia.
> 
> I love Lily! And this is completely off topic when I was little I was obsessed with the movie Grease and thought Olivia Newton John had the most beutiful name ever, so I would tell my mom my new name was Olivia. She always made sure to correct me though :p
> 
> And not sure if I told you this or not but my little girl's last name will be Rowe as well :pClick to expand...
> 
> haha aw! That's so cute! I changed my name to Sparkles Ariel when I was like 3 and kept it that way for about a year. My mom has cards and pictures I made when I was little signed "Sparkles Ariel" :dohh:
> 
> And that's pretty funny about our girls having the same last name! Is that FOB's name?Click to expand...

Haha I like Sparkles Ariel, it's very unique and would probably look great written in glitter. :p

Yes it is, I wasn't sure if I wanted to hyphenate her last name with both of ours or not for awhile. But, I didn't like how Warren-Rowe sounded, so I just decided to give her his last name.


----------



## x-xJenix-x

Our little girl is going to be called 
Ellie Jayne Graham 

:cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

Eskimobabys said:


> Samuel III (is this babys name)
> Micah Jaiden (our next future son)
> but i also like "Emery" for a boy but DH said no :(
> For Girls:
> Nevaeh Peyton/ or Liliana
> *Emmalynn*
> Emmalina
> Emma Peyton
> Haven't put much thought into girls names bc i get overwhelm :wacko: too many cute choices and bc im pretty sure this is a Boy!

Someone likes my name! :rofl: well, not my exact name, but you get the point :) i don't think i'll ever decide tbh it's too hard

atm i like Cory, Jacob, Charlie, Noah and Max for :blue: and Alice, Peyton, Eden, Chloe, Ellie and Mia for :pink: 
xx


----------



## Charlii Lou

Zebra Stars said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> other half wants connor
> 
> i want harley!!
> 
> i really like both but you should definitely push for your name. its so much more unique.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks,
> 
> OH said we could have the name harley but he wants him to be called harley davidson powell:dohh:
> 
> but i know ill get my way in the end lolClick to expand...

My OH hated the name Harley if we had a boy but i got my way in the end -Harley Joe love the name :):flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

EmandBub said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> Samuel III (is this babys name)
> Micah Jaiden (our next future son)
> but i also like "Emery" for a boy but DH said no :(
> For Girls:
> Nevaeh Peyton/ or Liliana
> *Emmalynn*
> Emmalina
> Emma Peyton
> Haven't put much thought into girls names bc i get overwhelm :wacko: too many cute choices and bc im pretty sure this is a Boy!
> 
> Someone likes my name! :rofl: well, not my exact name, but you get the point :) i don't think i'll ever decide tbh it's too hard
> 
> atm i like Cory, Jacob, Charlie, Noah and Max for :blue: and Alice, Peyton, Eden, Chloe, Ellie and Mia for :pink:
> xxClick to expand...

i LOVE "E" names! ideekay why! and i really like "Emma" the best! lol i was DEAD set on Nevaeh but that name is becoming way too popular for me *sigh* lol so looks like one of the Emma's i'll have to pick for my baby girl.


----------



## EmandBub

i love Emma and if it wasn't too close to Emeline i would pick it in a heartbeat xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

EmandBub said:


> i love Emma and if it wasn't too close to Emeline i would pick it in a heartbeat xx

oooooH i like that Emeline.. adding that to my list! lol o yeah i like ur choices for names too there cute! :flower:
EIT- how do u pronounce that?


----------



## EmandBub

I pronounce it the way my mum does (but she's french, so i'm not sure how you would pronounce it); Em-eh-leen or Em-eh-lynn xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Em-eh-leen is how i say it! very pretty!


----------



## EmandBub

thankyouu :blush: xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Jake Michael Dillon

Taking his Dad's surname and his Grandad's (FOB's Dad's) middle name. :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

I've changed my mind a dozen times lol but as of right now my top choices are :
Liliana Grace or Carlee Elizabeth
Aaron James or Caleb James 

Knowing me when LO is born he/she won't look like any of the names I have picked out and will be called something completely different haha


----------



## Maripics

It's going to be Sawyer Avery Sophia Boratti Collins
We're planning to call her Ave or Soph or maybe just Sawyer!


----------



## Anicole10

We are torn between Nahla Quinn and Nahla Noelle


----------



## vinteenage

Erm, Maripics, why do you keep dragging up old threads? Especially this is essentially the same thing as a thread you just started?

If a thread is more than like a month old, it's fine to start a new one on the same topic!


----------



## cupcake momma

Skyler Nathan Meier <3
if it was a girl it was going to be Sunny Danger Meier, which my mom thinks is cheesy, but I love it ><


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna Nicole Mann :) <3


----------

